# كيف يتم تحضير 0.1 N من KMnO4?برمنجنات البوتاسيوم وكيفية المعايرة ؟



## م/دعاء (15 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم كيف حال الجميع؟
من فضلكم كنت عايزة اتأكد من تحضير محلول برمنجنات البوتاسيوم 0.1 N ولو حد عند كتاب فى الحاجات دى يبقى ساعدنى كتير جدا عشان متقلش كل شوية لانى ماسكة معمل جديد وبعمل التحضيرات فعلا عن طريق الnormality & morality بس عايزة أتأكد ؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (15 يونيو 2009)

بص يامان بالنسبه للتحضير ده له قانون 

N.V=weight by gram /equivalant weight

M.V = weight by gram / molecular weight


----------



## م/دعاء (15 يونيو 2009)

الطريقة التى استخدمها كالأتى
3.2جم من برمنجنات البوتاسيوم +700 مل ماء مقطر ثم التقليب بقضيب زجاجى ثم التسخين حتى 70 م لمدة 5 ق
بعد ذلك تكلة المحلول حتى 1 لتر بالماء المقطر ثم النتظار لمدة 30 دقيقة 
بعد ذلك يوضع المحلول فى زجاجة بنى حسنة الغلق وعلى رأسها بيكر لمدة 24 ساعة ثم بعد ذللك الفلترة عن طريق صوف زجاجى فى قمع ثم المعايرة عن طريق صوديوم اوكسلات 
تحضير 0.1 N صوديوم اوكسلات عن طريق 0.67 جم من الملح فى 100 مل ماء مقطر 
10 مل من المحلول + 2 مل حمض كبرتيك مركز والتقطير ببرمنجنات البوتاسيوم حتى يتغير اللون إلى بمبة pink
هذه هى الطريقة التى استخدمها والتى لاتتبع قانون العيارية normality لذلك اريد التأكد
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## alsane (15 يونيو 2009)

see page 126
http://books.google.ie/books?id=nnN...X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=7#PPA126,M1


----------



## محمد الاكرم (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لك كتب
http://freebookspot.in/TopTen.aspx?Category_ID=158
وفقك الله


----------



## م/دعاء (17 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## islamlion_1 (12 يوليو 2009)

اعتقد هناك خطأ
حيث لابد من اللجوء فى التحضيرات الى قوانين العيارية او المولاريه حسب الطلب عند التحضير
وكمان لاحظت ان حضرتك اخذتى 3.2 جرام لتحضير 0.1N وهذا خطأ 
المفروض 5.268 جرام

(لأهمية الموضوع لم يتم حذف الرابط أرجو في المرة القادمة كتابة الرد بدون ا؟لأشارة لرابط لمنتدى آخر.......... الأشراف)

http://www.elqemma.com/bb3/viewtopic.php?t=903


----------



## م/دعاء (14 يوليو 2009)

thanx very much u did help me and i will be honored yo join ur site


----------



## alsane (14 يوليو 2009)

islamlion_1 قال:


> اعتقد هناك خطأ
> حيث لابد من اللجوء فى التحضيرات الى قوانين العيارية او المولاريه حسب الطلب عند التحضير
> وكمان لاحظت ان حضرتك اخذتى 3.2 جرام لتحضير 0.1N وهذا خطأ
> المفروض 5.268 جرام
> ...



the calculation form
is correct the م/دعاء
the reaction in sulfuric acid
2KMno4+3H2SO4>>>>>>>K2SO4+2MNSO4+3H2O+5(O) and 
you dissolve 158 gKMnO4 in 5000ml you get 1N (the final volume 5L including KMnO4)
OR dissolve 31.6gKMnO4 in 1000ml you get 1N
OR you dissolve 3.2gKMnO4in 1000ml you get 0.1N


----------



## م/دعاء (15 يوليو 2009)

thanks a lot but now iam confused when i use the vaance of 5 or valence of 3 ? how that affects on the reaction?


----------



## alsane (15 يوليو 2009)

م/دعاء قال:


> thanks a lot but now I am confused when i use the valance of 5 or valence of 3 ? how that affects on the reaction?



the Ionic equation 
MnO4- +8H+ +5e>>>>>>>Mn+2 +4H2O
the number of electron gained 5 electron

Normality 

the equivalent mass mass of KMnO4= molecular mass/n.of electron gained
= 158/5
=31.6g 
the Normality 1N if we dissolve 31.6g in water and complete the volume to 1000ml

Molarity

N=M*number of electron gained

N=M*5

M= N/5


----------



## م/دعاء (15 يوليو 2009)

Ok for example if i wanna prepare 0.1 m edta i will use m.wt of edta (disodium edtate) over 0.1 but to prepare 0.1 n wat valance to be used??


----------



## islamlion_1 (18 أغسطس 2009)

لذلك 
عند تحضير البرمنجانات فى وسط حامضى بالعيارية يتم قسمة الوزن الجزيئى على 5
ولكن فى القاعدى او المتعادل يتم القسمة على 3
ولكن فى حالة التحضير بالمولارية لانقسم على شئ


----------

